# 25HP Yamaha



## RaySlayer69 (Feb 22, 2012)

I have a 2005 Yamaha and I am in need of a prop for it. If you have one or know of where I can get one I would be ever so gratuitous. Looking for an aluminum Prop
Jake


----------



## Tommysmicroskiff (Jan 19, 2012)

Where are you located ?

Weight , use and type of craft ?

Cheers Tommy


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

I have a brand new one 11 1/4 x 9 7/8 three blade. It was the stock prop on my Yammy 25 2 stroke.


----------

